# Game Thread ~ Los Angeles @ Toronto (2/1/2004)(12:30 pm, Sportsnet FAN 590)



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

<CENTER><FONT FACE="arial black, arial" SIZE="4"><B><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/lakers/images/lakers_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">Los Angeles At Toronto <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"><hr>

Los Angeles Lakers Starting Line Up





































Toronto Raptors Starting Line up






































</center></Font>

No Kobe and No malone for this game.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

shaq is back and we will lose this one.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*wich Raptor*

wich raptor gonna be SAHQ defender ??????? 

Bosh i hope not


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hopefully Phil will limit Shaqdaddy's minutes like he did in their last game. If that's the case, the Raptors could steal one against the undermanned Lakers.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I wish Glen never traded Kareem Rush to the Lakers. :sigh:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I wish Glen never traded Kareem Rush to the Lakers. :sigh:


i agree.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> shaq is back and we will lose this one.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Sure there's Shaq, but no Kobe. That's good news. Still, this team beat the Kings and Mavs without Kobe, Shaq, or Malone. We still have to play extremely hard against them.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I think Shaq will just eat up the inside but Toronto can get their damage done by attacking Rush and Medvedenko, Payton will be on Williams and if I was the Raptors, whoever has Rush on them, I'd try to attack him, most likely Carter with George on Rose. Toronto could also bring Marshall and Bosh out, particularly whoever Shaq is matched up against. I predict a win for LA but if the Lakers don't fare up on defense, it could turn into a bad situation.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

i wish CJ was styll wit T.O , so him and rush could play sum 1 on 1


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thekid</b>!
> I think Shaq will just eat up the inside


That's exactly what he is doing right now, 16 points already, and the 1st quarter isn't over yet.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

VC's being really really really agressive.

i like it :yes:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

i dun understand KO, why is BOSH covering shaq?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> i dun understand KO, why is BOSH covering shaq?


Nobody can, that's the problem


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Lakers 84-83

Shaq: 36 pts, 8 rebs.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

****in ----****. These ****in secret agents of Dick Bavetta have the letters "L A K E R S" under their referee uniform. They should ****-- wear magnifying glass on each of their eyes, so they can see contacts more precisely like they ****-- can't to mess up a professional game. It's also ****-- funny how the referees recognized Vince as a slasher and a contact creator the whole game and yet, these Dick Bavetta clones don't call a clear foul by "The Glove" at the last moment? ****, they should realize that just because he has a reputation of being "The Glove", it doesn't mean he always gets "all ball". That was a ****-- steal for the Lakers. I'll be laughing at them when they get eliminated by the Timberwolves or the Kings.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*...*

1 ******* point again :dead:

carter play great 27 p. 10 reb. 3 assist

worst player A, Williams 1-10 fg 0-2 FT 3.REB *0 assist*

we lose this one becasue of the 

F.T. 24-35 68.6%

if alvin and mo.pe. play so bad why not try with lamond C'mon K.O. You need a change i hate to say this but alvin should go to bench he look tired  and i think mason should have more minutes

THE GOOD THING IS :

WE HAVE 3 PLAYERS IN DOUBLE-DOUBLE

CARTER ----- 27 p. 10 reb
MARSHALL---18P. 13.REB
BOSH --------17p. 14 reb.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

the raps won in ma books:yes: :yes: 


but did u see the ref smilin and clappin when vince "turned the ball over" which apparently was not a "foul"


----------



## chan_icon (Jun 22, 2003)

yah what was the deal with that ? (ref clappin and ----)
I thought games ref's are suppose to bring order to the game, not bias crap.

The raps did step up in the second half and should try to carry their momentum to the next game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

My heart can't take many more losses like these! Aghh!

We were poor in the second quarter, which wasn't a surprise. But we made a big comeback, played solid defence against Shaq when it mattered most, and almost pulled this one out. You can blame the refs for the call at the end, but we had all game to get that one point, not just the last 30 seconds. We let them get too far ahead and we broke our backs trying to play catch-up. We can't let teams go on runs against us so often or we will always be coming from behind. And you gotta know that a team like the Lakers can hold a late lead as well as any team, ever.

27, 10 and 3 for VC this afternoon. Two rock-solid games in a row for the franchise! Chris and Don both had big double-doubles and played about as well as we could ask against the Diesel.

18 offensive rebounds. Hello! (thx Jack)

Rose played poorly again, getting as many assists as turnovers. He did a good job at some points during the game, but mostly was off. It sucks that when Vince comes roaring-back, Jalen starts to slump.

When everything starts to click for this team, if it ever happens, we are going to look like a powerhouse.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> speedythief
> My heart can't take many more losses like these! Aghh!


agree 2 losses by one point that's hurt 





> Rose played poorly again, getting as many assists as turnovers. He did a good job at some points during the game, but mostly was off. It sucks that when Vince comes roaring-back, Jalen starts to slump.v


agree also williams play really bad


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

complete ----****... Vince was fouled... he would have made at least one free throw and the game would have had a completely deifferent outlook. they were the worst refs i have seen in a while... calling a block when bosh goaltended the ball.... calling no foul on vince twice.. .calling a charge on shaq... tyhat was horrible


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*....*

damm refs but we can do nothing and that's :upset: 

we should win this one specially v.s. the damm Lakers


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*....*

damm refs but we can do nothing and that's :upset: 

(they help the lakers and nobody in the media gonna say anything).

Nobody (espn-fox sports etc. ect.) say something good about the Raptors in fact they not said anything about the raptors. In Sportcenter never show anything of the raptors games or only 10-30 seconds. of raptors game highlighs. and that sucks

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 
:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

much like in the DET game, Rose and Alvin where no where to be seen, and Mo Pete is becoming his inconsistent self.

:nonono:

let's hope VC and Bosh continue this agressiveness onto further games and that our backcourt teammates get their jumpers back.

too many positives overlook the negatives in this game, which was very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

damn man, BOSH is gonna breakout soon....

hes gonna score 40 pts, 20 rbs, 10 blks 

book it


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

**** the refs.....stupid *** morons....the lakers get more calls than any other team....and Vince never gets the calls:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

damn, that was a tough loss


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> **** the refs.....stupid *** morons....the lakers get more calls than any other team....and Vince never gets the calls:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


what the hell u talking about, he went to the line 14 times today, we would've won if shaq shot 50% from the line


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

ANOTHER heartbreaking loss at the end.

That call at the end KILLED me. We played horrible in the second quarter, but fought back and almost took it from them, if the refs made that call, I think it's safe to say we would have won that game.

Donyell obviously didn't contain Shaq, but he did an alright job on him. Donny provided us with his usual consistent double double. If you watched the game and didn't look at the stat sheet you'd think Donny didn't have that good of a game, but he provides a lot to this team real quietly.

Chris Bosh has been averaging 16 pts, and 9 rbs in his last 6 games. That time off with the injury did him real good. He was great today. He did a great job playing help defense on Shaq, and showed no fear to take it to the big diesel.

Vince Carter another great game. Yes he shot 8-20 which isn't THAT bad, but he got to the line 14 times, but should have gotten there 16. He's done a solid job on defense for the past two games, and has rebounded well. I loved the intensity Vince played with today.

We lost, I'm pissed, but we played with intensity and heart and should have won this game.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Tough game...But DO NOT blame it on the refs. They made bad calls for both teams. I don't personally think that last play should have been called. At the time it looked bad, but it was just vince making it worse. There was very little contact on the play. and certainly not the kind of contact I would like to be the deciding factor in any game

This loss should be blamed on a poor shooting effort all around. Vince looked great at times...Overall his shot was off but he was crashing the boards, playing great help defense and working amazingly with bosh on the pick and roll. Free throws, free throws, free throws...that's all tomorrow practice should be. not talking or laughing...free throws...hundreds of them. We would have one with two more fallen free throws.

But things are looking GREAT. plays are being run for CB and donyell. Vince seems to be working hard. 

The team needs to keep it up. I'm sick of them showing up for big games like the past two and taking the night off against bad teams.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

awww man another 1 point loss. ahhhh!


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

I was at the game and I think the lakers had like 3 team fouls in the 4th so if the refs had called a foul on payton or fox on the floor then the raps would have just inbounded the ball, rather than have the game decided with free throws.

But overall bad calls were made for both teams and Shaq had something special to say live on air after the game...

I think we lost this one due to our free throw shooting once again...we missed some important ones


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> Shaq had something special to say live on air after the game...


what did he say


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I didn't even see the game, but I'll say this:



> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> what did he say


the interview went something like this

Shaq:The officials tried to take over the ****ing game!"

other guy"shaq we're on live TV"

Shaq: I don't give a ****


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I didn't even see the game, but I'll say this:


:werd:
count me in that quote.



> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy & trick*!
> I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> 
> the interview went something like this
> 
> ...



Haha Shaq has the fastest mouth in the west.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

Shaq also simpithyzed with VC...it's on ESPN NBA


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

damn, can other players play well too when Vince is doing good? :upset: what the hell happened to AWill and Rose....?


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> damn, can other players play well too when Vince is doing good? :upset: what the hell happened to AWill and Rose....?


I feel that, if we ever had everyone playing good we'd be amazing. Marshall and Bosh seem like are most consitent players, everyone else seems like they not only have games were they don't contribute but they have games where they are detrimental.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*....*

SHAQ AFTER GAME



> He later sympathized with Vince Carter, who had a chance to win the game in the final seconds *did not get a foul call. * . Rick Fox and Gary Payton converged on Carter as he drove to the basket. Carter threw up the ball, thinking he had been fouled but official Luis Grillo did not call one.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> 
> 
> I feel that, if we ever had everyone playing good we'd be amazing. Marshall and Bosh seem like are most consitent players, everyone else seems like they not only have games were they don't contribute but they have games where they are detrimental.


surprise, surprise, our inconsistent players (VC, Rose, AW and Mo Pete) are all primarly shooters.

see a trend here?


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.clublakers.com/video/shaqcusses0201.wmv 


uncensored Shaq clip.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

i am kinda gettin pissed off about the raptors not getting amny calls.... but then again eitehr were the lakers.. the refs were horrible.... but we can;t go on what if's... what if kobe would have played....what if rose and alvin played well.... what if carter got hurt.... a loss is a loss....the raps just gotta stay focused and get ready for philly.... even though the last tweo games were losses.. i am really happy with the team. all in all... they are showing heart and showing that they want to win... finally Vince is leading by example... it just seems like donyell and chris are the only ones following


----------

